# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Falling asleep... in a dream?

## dream_ninja

A few days ago I had a dream that I was being intimate with a lady I knew and while things were moving along, I began to get very sleepy. My 'dream-self' (is that what it's called) was about to fall asleep but I didn't allow myself because I thought 'What will she think?".

Has anyone else had this? What happens when you let yourself sleep in your dream? Does your dream have a dream?

----------


## Elwood

This is perfectly normal, has happened to 90&#37; of the people here.

----------


## dream_ninja

Really?

Well what happens? Do you simply jump to different dream or what?

----------


## The Cusp

Yeah, you just drift into a different dream.  When I wake up from a dream within a dream, I find myself back where I fell asleep in the original dream.

----------


## dream_ninja

That's cool... I have to give that a try next time it happens.

----------


## Edo

lol I've actually never heard of anyone having a dream within a dream, of which they wake up again.
I thought when people said things like that they just meant False Awakenings.

----------


## Matthewlovesammy

sometimes I have woken up in bed while still dreaming, got out and gone downstairs. It feels different though, and in the dream it's a little haunted, like in the dream i'm scared somethings gonna get me. That could also be sleepwalking

----------


## Arcana

yeah I have fallen asleep within a dream
the time it happened to me though 
if i had another dream afterwards
i didnt remember it.

----------


## Zhaylin

When I fall asleep in my dreams, I just wake up.
The only exception is when I'm having a bout of sleep paralysis.
The first time I recall that happening was when I was about 22 years old.  My youngest child was just a baby and we were living with my grandmother.  Zee'Arra (my daughter) slept in a playpen and I slept either in the recliner in front of her, or a daybed across the small room.  On this particular night, I was in the bed and had a dream she crawled into a basement and was going to be eaten by a monster.  I was terrified to go after her, but made myself.  Then I "woke up".  I still had a strong sense of danger and felt I had to get to her.  But I couldn't walk in front of the bed or something would grab me, so I balanced on the edge of the bed, walked to the edge closest to her and was about to jump off, but I fell.  And then I truly woke up.  I still had that great feeling of danger and evil but I MADE myself ignore it because I was terrified I was stuck in a dream loop that would never end (I've been stuck in loops before).  When I fell back to sleep it was to a normal dream.

----------

